
The Autistic Surfer - robg
http://andrewsullivan.theatlantic.com/the_daily_dish/2009/09/the-autistic-surfer.html#more
======
yan
Unrelated to the article, but if anyone likes snowboarding, skating, or just
being in the water, I highly recommend taking a surfing lesson. Figuring out
the mechanics and actually catching a wave are exhilarating! I'm tempted to
somehow relate it to hacking, but I won't even go there.

~~~
catch404
upvoted for not going there :)

------
helium
With all this positive press that Asperger's Syndrome has gotten lately I
almost wish I had it.

------
bporterfield
Clay's surfing is simply incredible. For a more visual example:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvZbUuwM4_w>

------
rv77ax
> If Clay isn’t surfing (...) then he’s probably watching > slow-motion videos
> of himself, which he’s been known to > study for ten hours straight.

since i saw the first autism movie (monk ?), i had a thought that autistic
people seem to be a perfectionist (a road to a professionalism)

i never saw or meet autistic people in a real life. so, the article seems
convince me.

------
Dylanfm
It's awesome to spend time out in the water almost everyday completely
disconnected. I love surfing.

~~~
TriinT
We should organize HN surfing trips :-)

That way, when we were not in the water, we could about interesting tech
stuff...

~~~
yan
I tend to have outdoor hobbies, and I'd just _love_ to organize HN hiking,
camping, climbing, surfing, etc trips. Geeking out while being outdoors and
far from technology sounds like a beautiful way to spend time.

------
bmunro
I thought this was going to be an article about how people with autism browse
the web.

